# 04 400 rancher rebuild



## smoke rancher (Dec 5, 2009)

i pick up this bike it was a supper sweet deal. from the sand and mud in the air box to me explains it was sunk and the smokeing is a tell tell sign to lol lol .
my question is im wanting to do the bbkit any insite will be nice i read some post and i seen where a guy rebuil only last 9 months if that the life of the rebuild for this think i may just move on and take the few mods i have and buy something else thanks guys:haha:


----------



## 08injectedrancher (Nov 24, 2009)

im in the same problem with the same exact bike, from what ive heard so far if u go biger in the moter guts it just creates more problems. hopefully all mine needw is new rings and a piston


----------

